# Is your toddler able to sit through a group story time?



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

DS is 15 months old and a couple of times now I have tried to bring him to the library or local bookstore for a story time which he absolutely refuses to sit through. He likes reading at home on my lap, but it seems in a new environment he has to be running around, there is no way I can get him to sit still. I have noticed other toddlers his age sit and listen, are the wild toddlers kept at home, or is it just us?







:


----------



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

We started going when DD was around 18 months. She was so shy she wouldn't leave my lap. At our storytime, it's really common for the kids to get up and move around.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

At that age, my dd did sit and listen, but we were constantly being told by her daycare teachers that she was the only one in her group who did







My ds is 16 months and is just starting to get interested in having me read him stories, but there is no way he will sit if he thinks there is something more interesting to explore.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Not. A freaking. Chance.

ETA: My 2.5 year old is just now beginning to listen to short books at bedtime. My 18 month old DD still won't even sit through goodnight moon at home, or even a shorter book. And she's my low-needs baby!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

No way would my DD have sat through ANYTHING like that ever at that age.

She is about to turn 3 and around 2.5 started to sit and listen to things, she just is a very busy girl with stuff to do.

I tried to do a mom and tot yoga class when she had just turned 2, it was the biggest waste of $40 I ever had. She just couldn't deal, too slow and boring for her. She'd probably love it now. We actually stopped going and left abruptly after she bit me n the butt, yeah that was some fun times.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I do not think that it is appropriate to expect a toddler to sit through a story time or circle time. They should have the freedom to explore while listening.

When I was a toddler teacher I had 5 Tods in my group with one on the spectrum and I had a group time everyday. They mostly were up and down sitting, standing, wondering, I had to be very engaging and entertaining and observant of them so that I could tailor my activities, songs and stories to stuff they were interested in to keep them close to me and focused.

Now my preschoolers (2.5-4) were more able to gather together for our group time as long as I was flexible with how they wanted to position their bodies (I never expected them to sit cross legged in a circle) Also I really need to be animated and sincere to engage them.


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
I do not think that it is appropriate to expect a toddler to sit through a story time or circle time. They should have the freedom to explore while listening.

Yes, I agree with this.

My DS was about 20 months the first time I ever tried storytime with him. We are lucky that one of the libraries that's near us does "stories and rhymes" for little kids and a proper "story time" for bigger ones. The stories and rhymes was structured to have a book, a song, a book, a game, a book with puppets, etc. with coloring at the end. So lots of activity to keep under-2s entertained.

We go to storytime at the closer library more often now that he's able to listen to stories somewhat more considerately (he doesn't usually sit, though - he's often standing in front of the librarian to point at things in the pictures!), but this one is definitely more suitable for age 3+.


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

No way at 15 months. She might make it 5-10 minutes, tops, and none of the other kids did any longer than that. Is it possible that the other toddlers are a bit older? Even a few months can make a big difference.

Now at 2.5, probably we'd be fine. But still, I wouldn't expect her to sit through.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

in our town's library, we have separate story times for separate ages. For birth to 24mo there's "books and babies" where all the kids just toddle around and make lots of noise and there is zero expectation for them to sit and listen. They sing a lot of songs and dance and it's a lot of fun.

Ds adored books and babies, but once he was pushing the age limit I started to get a lot of dirty looks. He's a big kid and looks older than he is, plus he's very active and loud.

I took him to the "toddler storytime" which is just for two year olds, and it was ridiculous. The kids were expected to all sit there and listen perfectly for 45 minutes! At one point, Ollie walked up to sit next to the lady reading and she stopped mid sentence, and said in a firm voice "young man, you need to go sit down with your mother". I was shocked. Needless to say, we haven't been back since.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

Our library does two different toddler-ish story programs-Tiny Tales for birth to 18 months, and a different program for 18-36 months.

We're still in Tiny Tales, but I've stayed into the beginning of the toddler program a few times when Naomi was eating, and the librarian who runs it is very clear about her expectations-she doesn't expect that toddlers will sit still and quietly listen to the story or participate in activities without reasonable disruption-in other words, if your kid is having a meltdown or a tantrum, please remove your kid, but if your kid is spinning around in place in the circle while everyone else is standing in the circle, it's not a big deal. She expects them to behave like toddlers, and that parents will ensure that their children are not overly disruptive or endangering themselves or other kids.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

It's not developementally appropriate to expect a 15 month old to be able to sit through a story, especially when there are distractions, such as a new environment, toys or other children around. Most childrren are able to sit through a 10 minute story between 3 and 3 1/2, rarely younger.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Sit still.







: Yeah that is funny. My favorite local library storytime says it is for ages 3+ just for that reason. Of course they allow younger children to come but will stress that they are not expected to sit still or pay attention in any way.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I wasn't able to take my kids to library story time until they were about 18 months old. Before that they would be pulling books down off the shelves, running around, etc.

Now at 2 1/2, my son is pretty well-behaved at library story time, though if he's tired, it can still be a little hit or miss. Today I had to take him out of the room for a few minutes to talk to him and get him to calm himself down before we went back in.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

My 21 mo DD won't sit for anything anytime anywhere -- EXCEPT for her fairly structured parents' day out program. I've seen her sit in circle time for 20 mins. Blows my mind.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds can sit for a story at preschool if the story is developmentally appropriate. But if someone tries to read a longer story that would better for a 4-5yr old, he just gets up and walks away.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Nope. Not at 15 months. Our library has lapsit for under 3's and storytime for 3 and up. At lapsit they do a few fingerplays/nursery rhymes, then they are "allowed" to roam around while the librarian reads 2 or 3 shot board books, then they have a few bins of toys the kids can play with for about 20 min, then it's over.

I can't believe there are libraries that think kids under 3 can sit for 10 minutes.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

At the library with me, no way. At preschool/ daycare without me, yes, all the time. Who knows why.


----------



## RoundAbout (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope. My 2.5 year old has always had an amazing attention span at home, but like yours wants to wander and talk in a group setting.

I've been to two libraries where they have separate toddler storytime/lapsit like some have described - rhymes, songs, short books, and even toys.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm with the "no way" people. I really wanted my guy to be an intellectual but he prefers to run around and throw things when we're at the library. He is getting good at sitting and listening to his very favorite books over and over again at home, though. I think he's really overstimulated at the library, while at home we can create a nice, relaxing, predictable reading situation.


----------



## Herbert (Jul 23, 2009)

Expecting children this age to really sit and listen can be hard. They are still so young. Besides learning thru play is best. They will be forced into learning those other things soon enough. I have worked in Toddler classes and we would have some that would sit and othes that would want to run and play. We kept music playing throughout the day, offered art activites (they love art at this age), lots of outside play and free play, and basically meeting their physical needs (eating, diapering, etc). Most of all they needs lots of hugs and love at this age. They miss their parents. It is hard to be this age and be away from your Mom and Dad. Have you tried puppets, flannel board stories, dancing, etc.

Tommy Bahama Comforter


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

no way. at 22 months, i dont expect it. but she did sit still and listen up until 16 months i think. now she runs wild.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Neither of my kids could at that age.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope. My little guy is 25 months and he most definitely will not sit through a story time at the library. Actually, I went twice with him, just recently, because I really wanted to meet some other mom's in town and I was hoping he would have a great time. He did have a great time, but he did not sit in my lap the entire time and the librarian actually told me that it would be a problem if he did this "next time". So needless to say there had not been a next time. I wasn't letting him go crazy, I let him stand up and walk around, and I actually held his hand the whole time. He just needed to move, because he's an active guy!

I also agree with all pp's who said it is unrealistic to expect a child so young to sit still that long.


----------



## 68825 (Nov 29, 2006)

My library seems to expect that children of all ages will be able to sit for the stories - or will be taken outside by a parent. It's impossible for my LO, so we won't be going until he is 2 or so.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Rofl. Our 20 month old won't sit still for more than about 5 seconds, unless we're eating or if Bugs Bunny is on. I'd love to go to story time but would just end up wandering around the library, following her & making sure she doesn't reshelve all the books.


----------

